# HPPD



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

can anyone tell me if there is a difference between hppd and drug related dp/dr.

Not sure if these are the same condition.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

I've got both Hppd dp/dr... Looking death straight in the face


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

I think thats the same for me. not good. The two seem to be closely related.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

Dp.. Feeling like 3rd person.. watching self act

Dr World looks vague and lifeless.. lacks clarity

Hppd.. Flashbacks.. closed eye hallucinations.. converging images.. Seriously sensitive to light. .after images..floaters..

I also have nausea.. constant dizziness.. Complete confusion.. Scares the shit out of me that last year i was 100% normal..

The only med that works to kill this is amisulpride.. Makes you feel normal.. Feels like you're on mdma for first hour.. visuals disappear completely and you eat shit loads.. Bit of a wonder med.. addictive

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amisulpride


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers Bjorn, Ill check that med out.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

No problem.. you mite have to beg for this med as they only give it out on special occasions..this is the 7th med i have tried, my psychiatrist said due to it causing euphoria makes it addictive and people abuse it.. i take 50mgs in the morning and feel charged up all day.. like hyper speed! you won't want to sit down


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

DP/DR can come as an extra symptom with HPPD. They are intertwined so it´s not always easy to notice any difference. I had both, but I think (hope) that DP/DR is gone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Susto said:


> dp/dr CANNOT come as a symptoms of HPPD. they are not related, you can't have DP/DR bacause of HPPD.


I don´t agree though I don´t have any proof. I believe I got DP from HPPD firstly.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you think it would be possible that I have HPPD if I only smoked weed once in my life? I have taken no other hallucinogens, but I do have SOME visual symptoms, although they are fairly uncommon. I started getting floaters. Plus, I have this weird rainbow spectrum that I see in my peripheral vision maybe once or twice a day for no longer than a minute. It's odd, but nothing I'm too concerned about. I also have a symptom where I get that weird dark spot that people see after staring at lights for too long, but randomly. One final symptom that I got only once, but actually scared me was seeing an after image of a calculator after looking at it for about 2 minutes. Does this sound like HPPD, or just paranoia? Like I said, I've only ever used Marijuana once in my life and no other drugs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

^I highly doubt you have HPPD. Of course there are many levels of HPPD.

I also have HPP and DR.

Listen, you got the usual drugs that maybe used for HPPD: benzos, SSRIs, bupropion, buspar, Gabapentin, Keppra, Sinemet, perhaps atypical antipsychotics, etc.

Time is the greatest healer with this disorder imo.

Bupropion was a help once the fog had slowly lifted.

Benzos were helpful at times but made me feel bad sometimes and klonopin liked to hang around in my system for long periods and most of the benzos had a wicked rebound effect.

DP/DR and HPPD are 2 different disorders but many times they can co-exist.

HPPD and drug related dp are different in these ways:

HPPD includes prolonged flashbacks/hallucinations or visual disturbances. (trails, liquified objects, jumped frames, objects breathing, visual snow, etc.)

Drug induced dp is basically a brief-to-prologed out-of-body experiences, tunnel vision, anxiety/panic etc. from a loss of identity with the self-image caused by the dissociation associated with drug-use. This is my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

^Drug induced DR seems to be the same except it has much less to do with your identity.


----------

